# Roller Replacement



## BigTerp (Aug 1, 2014)

Wanting to replace all three rollers on my trailer (2 spool rollers and 1 bow roller) with thermoplastic rubber ones. The old black rubber rollers are getting old and tired and make loading/unloading a bit of a pain. But I'm not sure what all I need? I know what size and type rollers I need, but do I also need to replace the shafts and pal nuts on each roller? How do you get the pal nuts off the current shaft to change out the rollers? 

Also wondering why my bow roller is secured with a nut and bolt instead of a shaft and pal nut like my other 2 rollers?

Here is my bow roller secured with a nut and bolt. Is this how it should be? Or should I replace the nut and bolt with a shaft and pal nuts?











Here is my keel roller with pal nut.


----------



## Buckethead (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd say the roller with the pal nut is original, the one with the bolt has probably been replaced. To get the pal nuts off put vise grips on each nut and work them in opposite directions, one will loosen then slide the pin out. Unless they're damaged I'd reuse the pin and pal nuts. I know you can get replacement pal nuts at the hardware store if they're messed up.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks!!

I'm guessing if my rollers are 4" I'd want a 5" shaft?


----------



## Buckethead (Aug 1, 2014)

Should work if the shaft diameter is the same and the length of the roller is the same.


----------

